

"Life is short. No recession warrants wasting precious time." - byrneseyeview
http://goodexperience.com/2009/04/on-hospitality-in-a-t.php

======
byrneseyeview
This is from Danny Meyer, whose Shake Shack has been the planned location of a
few NYYC meetups, and the actual location of at least one.

